
Bombproof Liner Tested in Commercial Airplanes - smaili
https://www.yahoo.com/travel/bomb-proof-liner-tested-in-commercial-airplanes-155502883.html
======
tired_man
It's taken a very long time for this development to come to fruition. There
was a lot of discussion about some sort of blastproofing for the cargo
containers after Lockerbie (Pan AM 103).

It's a nice idea. Containing a troublesome passenger inside something like
that seems overkill unless they're wearing some sort of bomb.

The thing to remember is gases can penetrate fabric. If such a miscreant (it's
HN, so I won't give my usual description) came aboard wearing a bomb with a
chemical agent underneath it could leave the crew with a big surprise.

Edit: Fixed a copy paste error.

